# Reset Toshiba satellite A200 to factory settings



## FXB

Hi CF users,

I had installed windows 7 on my toshiba satellite A200 laptop and everything was good until my computer started to randomly shut down.  At first I thought it was my computer overheating so I brought to staples for warranty services and they gave it back to me claiming everything was ok.  I demanded that they send it to toshiba to change the heatsink and clean the fan. That seemed to work for a while.  When the problem reoccurred I reset my computer to vista.  I later reinstalled windows 7 because I hadn't have issues with my laptop. Earlier this week y laptop started shutting down at random again so I thought it was a heat issue because my computer was getting hot. So I bought a cooling fan and brought it back to staples.  Hey told me to do a clean install of windows 7. So that's what I did yesterday afternoon.  The problem still arose after the clean install of windows 7 so I brought it back the same day and asked the tech at staples to reset it to vista Instead he showed how to do it.  I thought it was going to be pretty simple but I had troubles creating a user account. Once that was all done I shutdown my laptop.and rebooted. My laptop stills shutdown randomly and the staff at staples want to charge me 179$ to do it even thought I have a 3year warranty.

Please help

Working with staples is not easy.


----------



## johnb35

Download some temp software to see what the cpu temp is.  If its not overheating then its hardware related.


----------



## FXB

At this point i dont even have a fully loaded OS


----------



## tatkonasko

*toshiba satellite a 200 sudden shutdown*

Hi,
I see the conversation is old, but still want to contribute . 
I have had random shutdowns for some months now, so I tryed many different things- fan cleaning, OS reinstal ++. I found many people talking about similar problem related to power cord problems. Nothing helped.

Accidentally I discovered that if I had the button of the wireless turned off- the laptop didn't shutt down for many days. I bought an USB wireless and thought I had solved the problem. No problem for some weeks, until I installed LG pc suite. Had to turn on the build in wireless so the blutooth can function. The problems occured again. 
Turned off the wireless, but the problem remained. Than I got the suspision that the blutooth is somehow involved. Managed to turn of PC in Safemode and discovered that LG had installed new blutooth, modem++ drivers. Couldn't manage uninstalling from Safemode. After many attemts with PC shutting down, finaly managed to deinstall( from Programs/ uninstall) the new blutooth things from LG. Restarted and than turned off (My computer/ properties/ Device manager and disable all the Bluetooth devices listed.
It is only the second day now, but I have my build in wireless on and the laptop is functioning very well with no shuttdowns.

Hope this helps for me , but for some others too!
Atanas


----------



## voyagerfan99

tatkonasko said:


> *Snipped convo*



Please don't bump a half year old thread.


----------

